# ID Algae



## shellydsilva (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Please help me in identifying the algae. The algae is mainly affected in Bolbities. And I could also see the same in the Rotalla stems too.

Tank specs:

Size: 3' L x1.5' H x 2' W
Dosing: EI method [Micro - CSM+B] [Macro - Following the EI method from James Planted tank]
CO2: 3 bps through DIY external reactor
Water Change: 50% every sunday
Lighting: 55Watts x 4 Nos PLL

The tank had lots of Endler guppiesand I moved them to a different tank last week. Stopped the dosing from last week. Here are the pics of the algae infected Bolbities leaves.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Bba


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

BBA.

Caused by accumulation of organics.

Small biofilter.
Dirty filter.
Dirty tank.
Plants can grow better then now (pearling on Bolbitis means nothing).

You will find tons of ridiculous posts about increasing CO2 and what not to get rid of the BBA. Following EI puts you in a dumbed down mindset to believe that fertilizers are everything. As you see - you didn't even mention your filtration... Do you think the tank will gradually get dirty despite your 50% water changes? Yes it will. You see the result.

Fix the things I wrote above. It will work every time AND your tank will be way easier to maintain (you won't need the mandatory weekly 50% water changes).

Good luck.


----------



## shellydsilva (Aug 3, 2010)

Yo-han said:


> Bba


Thanks for ID'ing the algae.


----------



## shellydsilva (Aug 3, 2010)

niko said:


> BBA.
> 
> Caused by accumulation of organics.
> 
> ...


@ Niko,

Thanks for the detailed reply. My tank is running on a filter with a capacity of around 1100 lph. I had cleaned the filter about a month back. But I agree to your point on the dirt. My tank has a very dense plantation of Rotalla. And I could see mlum on the substrate. I try my maximum to clear it out while changing the water.

I will try the steps that you have mentioned and will see if the algae reduces.. I think it would take atleast 2-3 weeks until the tank is stable.

Thanks once again for the reply.


----------

